# Why 20amp to the laundry?



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there a good reason behind this code?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Cleans better than 15amp.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe the iron and washing machine running together were tripping 15s.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

backstay nailed it.

(A)typical basement laundry:

Iron running on high/cotton setting
Gas dryer with 110V for drum/fan
Motor inrush to start the spin cycle on the washer
Steam press / cleaner
Internet router/FIOS ONT


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

joe cool said:


> Is there a good reason behind this code?


I have read it goes back a very long time, back before household electric washing machines and dryers where so common. It was for electric irons, steamers and such.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

All outlets should be on

20 amp circuits.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

bobelectric said:


> All outlets should be on
> 
> 20 amp circuits.


Unicorns and rainbows and glitter.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> All outlets should be on
> 
> 20 amp circuits.



That would be good for the appliances I own that have a 20A plug on them, oh wait that number is zero. I will stay with 15A circuits.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

darren79 said:


> That would be good for the appliances I own that have a 20A plug on them, oh wait that number is zero. I will stay with 15A circuits.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

BBQ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Definitely is an American way of thinking. I did 3 american stores over the last year and they all had 20A receptacles in them. Us Canadians would slap in 15A receptacles and still be good.


----------



## sparkygrizwald (Dec 22, 2013)

I get alot of diy'ers here that want to run14 gauge wire for a 20 or 30 amp circuit lol


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought the 20A Laundry Circuit was for the Laundry appliances . Iron and so forth . The washer can be on a 15A circuit in the same area .

I have installed 2 circuits in High End Ressi quite a bit , but i run both 20A anyway .






Pete


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

pete87 said:


> I thought the 20A Laundry Circuit was for the Laundry appliances . Iron and so forth . The washer can be on a 15A circuit in the same area .
> 
> I have installed 2 circuits in High End Ressi quite a bit , but i run both 20A anyway .
> 
> Pete


No, you can plug in the washer there too.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

backstay said:


> No, you can plug in the washer there too.


Yea i know . But the code requires a 20A laundry circuit be installed in the laundry area but as far as i know , there can be a 15A circuit there also and 
the washer could be plugged into that .



Pete


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I run a dedicated 15A for the washing machine.. and if they're lucky, some 15A counter top receptacles off the lighting circuit. Never heard of anyone having problems.


----------



## Laroc3 (Jul 20, 2013)

darren79 said:


> That would be good for the appliances I own that have a 20A plug on them, oh wait that number is zero. I will stay with 15A circuits.


Not sure what what you getting at, our 20amp plugs in Canada will allow 15 or 20 amp appliances to be plugged in. And yes we can get just a t-slot 20amp. But that wouldn't work out so good on a kitchen counter. Or laundry room.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Always see a split circuit 12-3 wire even in older houses, with a dedicated to the washer and dryer 120V. This is besides the 20A to the laundry room.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

used to always run a dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer

and if they had a gas dryer I would run a 20 amp circuit for it too 

and if they had any other receptacles in there I would run another circuit for them

now......theyre all on the same circuit

Shockdoc would be proud


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dronai said:


> Always see a split circuit 12-3 wire even in older houses, with a dedicated to the washer and dryer 120V. This is besides the 20A to the laundry room.


Crazy. :jester:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

drspec said:


> used to always run a dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer
> 
> and if they had a gas dryer I would run a 20 amp circuit for it too
> 
> ...


 Could have been your old jobs I was seeing ! I'm also doing the Shockdoc method.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, one 20a is the way to go.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

How many amps do the washer and dryer motors draw ?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I run a dedicated 15A for the washing machine.. and if they're lucky, some 15A counter top receptacles off the lighting circuit. Never heard of anyone having problems.


You are such a troll sometimes.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

dronai said:


> Always see a split circuit 12-3 wire even in older houses, with a dedicated to the washer and dryer 120V. This is besides the 20A to the laundry room.


I like to pull home runs in 12/3 to each receptacle(single) that extra wire is just in case.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

backstay said:


> You are such a troll sometimes.


But I'm for real.. that's within Canadian Code. :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

backstay said:


> I like to pull home runs in 12/3 to each receptacle(single) that extra wire is just in case.


I like to run 6/3 to each box, you never know where a hot tub, range or steam generator will be added


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> But I'm for real.. that's within Canadian Code. :blink:


We know you all live in igloos and never wash, so the whole laundry thing is pointless.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have read it goes back a very long time, back before household electric washing machines and dryers where so common. It was for electric irons, steamers and such.


The homes that were originally wired with a 60 amp fused service, main, range plus four branch circuits always seemed to have one 20 amp circuit, that was shared between the laundry and the kitchen.
That was long before multi-tasking.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

backstay said:


> We know you all live in igloos and never wash, so the whole laundry thing is pointless.


Hey that's racist and offensive, even if it is true.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Laroc3 said:


> Not sure what what you getting at, our 20amp plugs in Canada will allow 15 or 20 amp appliances to be plugged in. And yes we can get just a t-slot 20amp. But that wouldn't work out so good on a kitchen counter. Or laundry room.


How many appliances do you have that use the 20A t-slot plug. If your like me the answer is probably zero. Since none of these appliances can pull more then 15A, why bother with the bigger wire. My preference, a lot of people have a different opinion which is fine. 

The only time I have seen a 20A tslot was on a freezer in a grocery store.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I like to run 6/3 to each box, you never know where a hot tub, range or steam generator will be added


Why are you so cheap, I run 3/0 to every plug and use inline fuses to go to whatever needs to be hooked up.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

darren79 said:


> Why are you so cheap, I run 3/0 to every plug and use inline fuses to go to whatever needs to be hooked up.


I feel like such a hack.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

darren79 said:


> Why are you so cheap, I run 3/0 to every plug and use inline fuses to go to whatever needs to be hooked up.


I run bus duct everywhere. You never know when someone will install a vertical lathe or CNC machine in their living room.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I sincerely can't remember the last time I saw a 20A plug. I've seen 15A plugs on devices that pulled 17A. But it seems like beyond that you get into 30A or 240V land.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Run MV and put a substation in for each outlet.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Run MV and put a substation in for each outlet.


 I was gonna make a joke about trailer mounted subs, and Google gave me this picture: 

Transmission substation on a train! :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You never know the length of run for the circuit... IMO it makes more sense to run a #12 just in case....:thumbsup:


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

B4T said:


> You never know the length of run for the circuit...


You always know the length of run for the circuit.



> IMO it makes more sense to run a #12 just in case....:thumbsup:


That depends on how long ago you bought the wire. If it was a year or longer, you're gonna profit bigtime.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Haxwoper said:


> That depends on how long ago you bought the wire. If it was a year or longer, you're gonna profit bigtime.


:lol::lol:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

retiredsparktech said:


> The homes that were originally wired with a 60 amp fused service, main, range plus four branch circuits always seemed to have one 20 amp circuit, that was shared between the laundry and the kitchen.
> That was long before multi-tasking.


My first apartment had a panel with sockets for four fuses, but the fourth socket was empty. It was a one bedroom with an extra den area not large enough to be a second bedroom, an electric range, and a window air conditioner. I never figured out how that was possible. I lived there 8 years and only blew one 15 amp fuse that served the living room/kitchen lights and living room plugs.


----------



## Mr. Rodgers (Dec 22, 2013)

We have always run 20 amp circuits to the laundry ever since 1968 due to the advise of our resident NEC specialist Harriet Elizabeth

Mr. Rodgers


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I really do only run 20A circuits now, mostly because of the need for AFCI breakers.

After someone brought it up, on ET, I looked at the specs on a lot of 15A and 20A receptacles and found they seem to have the same gauge metal in them.

Wonder if the plastic is different?


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Our town inspector will fail you if you have a washer and gas dryer on the same 20A circuit. Washing machine and a laundry outlet for ironing on the same 20A, no problem. Go figure.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I am new at this but as I read the TOS I believe this requires some type of ban.


B4T agrees.

Unless it is him doing it, when he does it he has reasons. 



http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/new-rules-63557/#post1185338

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/new-rules-63557/#post1185395




.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I really do only run 20A circuits now, mostly because of the need for AFCI breakers.


Makes perfect sense. :no:



bmailman20 said:


> Our town inspector will fail you if you have a washer and gas dryer on the same 20A circuit.


Another made up code rule.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MTW said:


> Another made up code rule.


 I have a major chip on my shoulders towards inspectors that make stuff up. I just think of all the money and misery they've caused the electricians that don't demand proof of their BS. I had a 45 minute recording of me yelling at an inspector who was writing a fiction book on my inspection card once.

MTW. Do you know why b4t is posting selfies?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> ...I had a 45 minute recording of me yelling at an inspector who was writing a fiction book on my inspection card once....


 Can we have that recording, too? :yes:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Big John said:


> Can we have that recording, too? :yes:


I think I sent it to Matt (tool5150) But I've since lost that iPhone it was recorded on.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

sparky said:


> I get alot of diy'ers here that want to run14 gauge wire for a 20 or 30 amp circuit lol


 know what you mean
had a guy ask me why they couldn't use 18 guage for a dryer:blink:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> had a guy ask me why they couldn't use 18 guage for a dryer:blink:


Was he a farmer? Some farmers are renown for putting well over 100A on 12AWG knob and tube open to the air... "it helps keep the barn warm."


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Big John said:


> I was gonna make a joke about trailer mounted subs, and Google gave me this picture:
> 
> Transmission substation on a train! :blink:





Pre Fab .



Pete


----------

